# Ugly Stick Rods



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Dec 8, 2013)

I have never heard or read anything negative about the Ugly Sticks.  I don't own any but I'm considering buying one for a spinning reel for inshore fishing.  I have seen one they advertise for inshore.  They are very inexpensive relatively speaking and just look too good to be true. 

I would appreciate any comments, experiences, opinions, etc.  Obviously, just because it's  inexpensive does not make it a good deal.  They may be worth the money but are they worth buying and using when for a few more dollars, I could get a much better rod.  Thanks...


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 9, 2013)

I mean their ugly sticks.....you can buy em in Wal Mart and Basspro.  Yea they're worth the money cause they aint expensive but your always gonna get what you pay for.  Down the road you might lose some eye inserts or de-laminating if you dont close it in the tailgate first.  They were some of my first rods but Ive since moved on to Star Rods.  They'll run you $80-100 more than ugly's but if you know what to look for in a rod you'll understand why......


----------



## skiff23 (Dec 9, 2013)

I like my Ugly Sticks. I have a boat load. For the money they are excellent. They usually get damaged from carelessness before anything else. When the ones I have break , I will by more.


----------



## killswitch (Dec 9, 2013)

Ugly Stick Lites  have held up well for us......especially with kids involved.    Not bad for the money.


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 9, 2013)

Since buying my first ugly stick a few years ago they are the only rods we use. Last year one of my rods which I had been using a couple months began to show breakage about 8 inches from the tip and the dealer [Tackle Shack] replaced it  with no problem. We have several different sizes and enjoy them all , both fresh and salt water fishing and we fish a lot. Whether pro or novice I think they are the best.


----------



## fairweather (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a medium weight 7ft inshore I've been using for years. A guide finally broke off it because I kept sliding the kayak over the top of it in the truck and bending it. I got it repaired because I like it so much. Last year I got a St. Croix middle of the road rod in the same length and action because I wanted to have two rods rigged differently. Believe it or not, I actually prefer the action and feel of the ugly stick.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 9, 2013)

I bought on ein the mid-80's.  I ran over with my car, shut it in a door a few times and have outright abused it over the years.  I still use it today and it has never broken or lost any eyes.  

I still buy them to this day and am happy with them.  I feel pretty strong about their ruggedness.


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 9, 2013)

I have some for inshore and a few for offshore. I like them as good as my star rods for offshore and abuse the heck out of 1 heavy spinning rod on AJs and cobia.


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 9, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> I have some for inshore and a few for offshore. *I like them as good as my star rods *for offshore and abuse the heck out of 1 heavy spinning rod on AJs and cobia.



Thats blasphemy brotha!!!!!

Seen Ugly's break too many times offshore, many with hollow blanks.  Cant stand that floppy tip on the inshore stuff......


----------



## Bpruitt (Dec 9, 2013)

I highly recommend them.


----------



## CBqakNflats (Dec 9, 2013)

I use the cork handle lites for inshore and love them.Over the years I've had two rods where the eye inserts came loose(probably from abuse) and BPS replaced the rods no questions asked.Great rods for the money,fresh or salt water.


----------



## bhdawgs (Dec 9, 2013)

they are good for the money but if you ever get a more expensive lightweight graphite rod (Shimano or Star)  you will immediately tell the difference.   They are much heavier bc they are fiberglass than pricier graphite rods and less sensitive.  

That said, I have caught many a fish with them.


----------



## fairweather (Dec 9, 2013)

I got curious about the relative weight of my Ugly Stick and St. Croix rigs, so I put them on a food scale. The St Croix is a Tidemaster TIS70MF, all graphite, and it weighs in at 5.8 oz (rod alone). The Ugly Stick composite is a ICSP11702M and it weighs 7.2 oz. I rig both of these with a Spinfisher V 3500 reel and the reel alone is 15.8 oz. So, the St Croix rig is 21.6 oz in total, and the Ugly Stick rig is 23 oz. To be honest, at the end of the day I'm not sure I can tell the difference.


----------



## thatbassboy (Dec 9, 2013)

They are definitely not bad rods. The blanks are super durable but the components aren't quite as durable. I have three of them and two of them have had an eye insert come out but I glued them back in. It all depends on what the anglers preferences are. I fish mostly artificial baits so I like a very lightweight sensitive rod. Also, you have to have certain actions to cast different lures effectively. Thats why I started building my own rods. Plus there is something satisfying about catching that first fish on a rod you built. If someone mostly fishes popping corks and live bait where you don't have to cast as much or feel the bite as well, the ugly stick is as good as you need. I have caught plenty of fish on ugly sticks so I would not steer anyone away from them. I say go for it.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Dec 9, 2013)

*Many Thanks*

Many thanks guys..... Reading all of your comments and experiences has convinced me to buy a couple of these rods.  I think it's worth trying them.   It's not like I will be investing that much money and even if they are not what i hope for, there will be some use for them in my boat.

Again, much appreciated!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

The older rods are better.The newer ones are being made to a different standard.( I am talking about the ones they just introduced this year)...The warranty is still as good as it comes and if you keep up with it you will have no problem when the rod breaks or if an eye insert comes out....


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 10, 2013)

The older ones are better.
They are a little heavy but tough. If you cast lures a lot you want a lighter rod but for a tough live bait rod they work.

I have 3 that i use when sharks are about in summer and as loaners. I use Star, Key Largo or custom rods mostly but keep the ugly sticks for beating around.


----------



## bowyer (Dec 11, 2013)

For live bait and cut bait fishing, fiberglass rods with a soft tip such as Ugly Stick are hard to beat for the price. Graphite rods are my preference for artificial baits.


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 12, 2013)

fairweather said:


> I got curious about the relative weight of my Ugly Stick and St. Croix rigs, so I put them on a food scale. The St Croix is a Tidemaster TIS70MF, all graphite, and it weighs in at 5.8 oz (rod alone). The Ugly Stick composite is a ICSP11702M and it weighs 7.2 oz. I rig both of these with a Spinfisher V 3500 reel and the reel alone is 15.8 oz. *So, the St Croix rig is 21.6 oz in total, and the Ugly Stick rig is 23 oz. To be honest, at the end of the day I'm not sure I can tell the difference*.



Must have been a slow day.....


----------



## Wylie (Dec 13, 2013)

I just had a one a few months old break,where it twists down to tighten ,and hold reel in. The rod itself didn't break.Ive been using them for years,was surprised this one broke so easy. Never returned one before,but im taking this one back to cabelas hope they replace it. Believe it was around $60 for rod,its about an hour drive there,but good excuse to look around.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Dec 13, 2013)

I buy nothing but Ugly Stiks.  They last about 7 years of hard use and catch lots of big fish.  Not as sensitive as more expensive rods, but hard to break.


----------

